# National Lampoon should make Halloween Vacation!



## Weird Tolkienish Figure (Jan 3, 2013)

Unfortunately Chevy Chase is wayyyyy past his prime to be doing these movies... and Randy Quaid is too crazy in real life.


----------



## CreepyCreations (Oct 16, 2011)

I thought I heard somewhere they are thinking of doing a sequel to NLCV, with the kids grown up. Chevy Chase might put in a cameo. I can't see him clinging to falling ladders and collapsing eaves at his age now. And, unless Big Bang Theory hits the wall (not likely), I doubt you'll see Johnny Galeki reprising the role of Rusty. They couldn't get him to do the Old Navy ads, even when everyone else signed up. Probably couldnt' afford him. LOL


----------



## Weird Tolkienish Figure (Jan 3, 2013)

I always forget that's Johnny Galecki in NLCV.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2013)

I think that is a hilarious idea.

Ed Helms is gonna make a new NL movie...

http://www.digitalspy.com/movies/ne...tar-in-national-lampoons-vacation-reboot.html


----------

